# Building Up Endurance



## MJS (Mar 26, 2006)

Obviously grappling on a regular basis is going to help in the area of stamina, but I was just curious as to what other methods the grapplers on this forum use to help build up their stamina to not run out of gas too quick.

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 5, 2006)

Keep carbed up before grappling. Running- both for distance/time and wind sprints.


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 5, 2006)

High intensity circuits with cardio intervals, replicates semi continous endurance similar to a match


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!!  Glad to see that this thread was revived!

Mike


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 5, 2006)

i wrestled in high school, and a little in college.

wrestling is a winter sport.  my fall sport was cross-country and my spring sport was track.  i found coming into wrestling season with cross-country wind gave me a serious edge over the football guys...i usually won any match that made it to the third round.

circuit training and sprints are good for that explosive wind you need, but if you want to go long roadwork is the only way.


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Strength training helps as well. Grappling isn't strength dependent, but being stronger will help you greatly. Thats not to say you have to be huge, just do bodyweight excersises to build up key muscle groups used in grappling (pushups, situps, squats) and you will see results on the mat.


----------

